# This is Tragic How Can we allow This to Happen



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

How can this happen and no one stopped it from happening.








'He deserves better': Father speaks out after 14-year-old shot dead in Surrey


David Weisgarber broke down in tears Tuesday night speaking about his son, 14-year-old Tequel Willis, who was gunned down in Surrey, B.C., not 24 hours earlier.



bc.ctvnews.ca












‘You took him, take me’: Mother of 14-year-old killed in Surrey grieves for her son - BC | Globalnews.ca


The Integrated Homicide Investigation Team said they believe it was a targeted shooting and Tequel Willis was known to them.




globalnews.ca




It amazes me how the two parents have different versions of him. The father was trying to get people to understand the child was heading down the wrong road and yet the mother thought he was a great kid with no problems she obviously had blinders on.
And yet they seem to be recruiting younger children to do things ( illegal ) to distance them self's from prosecution/criminal charges. ie shootings and gun carrying and such.
What ever happened to good old fashion fist to cuffs and such. 
This just breaks my heart to see shit like this but what can they do to stop it with the lure of acceptance by these scum bags.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's not wrong for a parent, especially a mother, to see the good in their child, in spite of everything. We should all be valued for our shining moments and good qualities. But it's not good to be blind to the risk in their lives, whether only to themselves, or to others as well.

You have to wonder why it isn't both conspicuous and alarming for a 14 year-old to take a taxi to somewhere not disclosed to a parent at 7:00PM. Rding your bike to a friends at 7:00 in the summer in broad daylight is one thing. Taking a taxi in the dark, alone, quite another.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Ship of fools said:


> How can this happen and no one stopped it from happening


When, over the past coupla' decades or more, police are deprived of investigating tools, ie; carding, questioning, documenting etc, parents disciplining their own children under threat of arrest, school authorities ordered to coddle problematic kids .. these kinds of things were bound to happen. And still will happen.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this should go well

Happy New Years


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you all wanted this. it's why you give women all the power in family court, remember? 
the best way to fix this is to add more gun laws as quick as you can.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Catch and release for the utes, gives rise to any number of gangs using teenagers to pack their 'chit from one location to another. There were the Scorpions and the United Nations (remember the Bacon bros....one of them showed up in cuffs with a gunshot wound when I was in emerg at Burnaby General), and of course the Triads. Now throw in the Punjabi and Persian gangs, and the usual biker gangs. Newton....you always kept an eye on your car. Drugs drugs drugs....and the beat goes on in Surrey (cook him in a pizza oven)....and on....and on.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> Catch and release for the utes, gives rise to any number of gangs using teenagers to pack their 'chit from one location to another. There were the Scorpions and the United Nations (remember the Bacon bros....one of them showed up in cuffs with a gunshot wound when I was in emerg at Burnaby General), and of course the Triads. Now throw in the Punjabi and Persian gangs, and the usual biker gangs. Newton....you always kept an eye on your car. Drugs drugs drugs....and the beat goes on in Surrey (cook him in a pizza oven)....and on....and on.


Bordering on being racist there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> the best way to fix this is to add more gun laws as quick as you can.


I agree; there should be a LTC law here and I guess that would have to be set up to allow for wearing a mask given recent events.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> When, over the past coupla' decades or more, police are deprived of investigating tools, ie; carding, questioning, documenting etc, parents disciplining their own children under threat of arrest, school authorities ordered to coddle problematic kids .. these kinds of things were bound to happen. And still will happen.


Police haven't been deprived of anything... They can stop drivers now with no reason and search and card.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Bordering on being racist there.


Yeah, when it comes to criminal organizations that are based in a shared ethnicity it's always best to play the race card and look the other way; after all, and in this age of moral relativism, who are we to pass judgment on murders and thieves.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> you all wanted this. it's why you give women all the power in family court, remember?
> the best way to fix this is to add more gun laws as quick as you can.


Don't confuse American law with Canadian law.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

player99 said:


> Police haven't been deprived of anything... They can stop drivers now with no reason and search and card.


Wrong again. Nice try though.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> Wrong again. Nice try though.


You missed what new powers the govt gave cops when the marijuana legalization was passed.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Bordering on being racist there.


Is this today's answer for dealing with reality.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

zztomato said:


> Don't confuse American law with Canadian law.


i'm not confusing anything. i used to live there, and have first hand experience.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

What is this? It’s a big pair of scissors taped to a broom handle. It was taped so the one blade is perpendicular to the other. You can see the broom handle is broken. I expect from the force of a strike. This I found while working in an alley in my little town of Saskatoon. The same alley a 14 year old was murdered in this summer. There are places we never work at alone. We are often “buzzed” multiple times by foot traffic, bike traffic, people (kids) with gang colours. The crime stats for this provinces city (relative to population) lead the country. This is becoming the norm for this and other towns in my fair province.
Nothing to see here. Just an old man yelling at clouds. 
I worked with a guy that contracted in Kazakhstan. Long story short he said they kept order threw “street justice”. If someone does wrong and the elders decide he needs to be killed he gets killed. Cause some men need killing. Now I know there’s lots of room for error there, lol, but maybe there’s something in between that will work.
Or maybe not. Meanwhile Ill keep my head on a swivel....and I’m considering a “stab vest” (stab proof vest) for work.
And happy new year everyone!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

How about the Guardian Angels of the 80's?
And RoboCop. He'd be useful too.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I agree; there should be a LTC law here and I guess that would have to be set up to allow for wearing a mask given recent events.


and how would that have helped in this situation? You'd still have one dead kid and what, maybe a dead perpetrator and maybe a dead taxi driver caught in the crossfire?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

laristotle said:


> How about the Guardian Angels of the 80's?
> And RoboCop. He'd be useful too.
> View attachment 343436


Did you notice recently that Curtis put the band back together for a new tour over the summer...mostly defending traditional looking Jews getting stomped in the greater NYC area. Older and slower, but still willing to throw down.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
unfortunate, but obvious the mom was too permissive.
parents always soften the kids “troubled background “ when these things happen, so whatever the father is hinting at, he was probably up to 10x worse...esp. bc dad likely didn’t know half of what he was up to.

seems like kids with absentee/less involved fathers end up in these situations more often. Mothers love is amazing but they are naive and the discipline they need isn’t there.

edit: messed up life. A 14 yr old “child” with so many issues shouldn’t be roaming around the city by himself in taxis. Instead of crying to the media about how sweet their child was when they got killed in their criminal life (or killed someone else) I’d like to see negligence in parenting punished with jail time.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/father-of-14-year-old-metro-vancouver-homicide-victim-says-his-son-was-set-up-1.5857922



lesson to parents...your kids hanging around “the wrong people” needs to be taken SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> Is this today's answer for dealing with reality.


The "utes" might think so.....actually they do.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, when it comes to criminal organizations that are based in a shared ethnicity it's always best to play the race card and look the other way; after all, and in this age of moral relativism, who are we to pass judgment on murders and thieves.


There' a lot of gangs that are race related. Thy joining the Native Syndicate or the Redd Alert if you're say white.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> View attachment 343429
> 
> What is this? It’s a big pair of scissors taped to a broom handle. It was taped so the one blade is perpendicular to the other. You can see the broom handle is broken. I expect from the force of a strike. This I found while working in an alley in my little town of Saskatoon. The same alley a 14 year old was murdered in this summer. There are places we never work at alone. We are often “buzzed” multiple times by foot traffic, bike traffic, people (kids) with gang colours. The crime stats for this provinces city (relative to population) lead the country. This is becoming the norm for this and other towns in my fair province.
> Nothing to see here. Just an old man yelling at clouds.
> ...


Found some where around 20th and 4th ave perhaps? I expect that you are right about why the handle is broken.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> How about the Guardian Angels of the 80's?
> And RoboCop. He'd be useful too.
> View attachment 343436


Seems they could still be around in Vancouver.








or at least they were a few years ago.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> The "utes" might think so.....actually they do.





Electraglide said:


> The "utes" might think so.....actually they do.


If you could extrapolate further, I could understand the gist of this as it relates to the original rebuttal.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

vadsy said:


> this should go well
> 
> Happy New Years


"This Should go Well"
FIFY


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> If you could extrapolate further, I could understand the gist of this as it relates to the original rebuttal.


Ok, like chugs, Paiutes, shortened to "utes" is a derogatory word. "Catch and release for the utes".


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Ok, like chugs, Paiutes, shortened to "utes" is a derogatory word. "Catch and release for the utes".


Interesting. Utes are youth.....teenagers. They get used by gangs because they're caught, processed, and could be out in a few hours/days. And the criminal element know every crack in the system, and in Canada there are enough cracks to drive a transport through. That's the catch and release.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Diablo said:


> lesson to parents...your kids hanging around “the wrong people” needs to be taken SERIOUSLY.


I'm going to guess that you have pre-adolescent children. I have three children and all of them adults now....one of them is a "teacher's pet", A student, finishing a 2nd university degree, works part time taking care of adults with Down syndrome, great kid and model citizen imo.

My youngest took a different road.....It was a battle and involved a lot of work and finally, drastic measures which involved me putting him "away" for a year. Unfortunately, not everyone can do that. I could go on for a good hour on this topic and there are many things I have learned including how teachers are essentially handcuffed in their authority. If you think you have your kids "under control" and this will never happen to you, you are unfortunately going to be in for a surprise.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> Interesting. Utes are youth.....teenagers. They get used by gangs because they're caught, processed, and could be out in a few hours/days. And the criminal element know every crack in the system, and in Canada there are enough cracks to drive a transport through. That's the catch and release.


When you're inside and on the street "Utes" are natives of any age. Mules are too but race doesn't matter. Disposables and Bics are young. Raincoats are one shots.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Alex said:


> I'm going to guess that you have pre-adolescent children. I have three children and all of them adults now....one of them is a "teacher's pet", A student, finishing a 2nd university degree, works part time taking care of adults with Down syndrome, great kid and model citizen imo.
> 
> My youngest took a different road.....It was a battle and involved a lot of work and finally, drastic measures which involved me putting him "away" for a year. Unfortunately, not everyone can do that. I could go on for a good hour on this topic and there are many things I have learned including how teachers are essentially handcuffed in their authority. If you think you have your kids "under control" and this will never happen to you, you are unfortunately going to be in for a surprise.


My son was a "good kid". Got into trouble a few times but then what kid doesn't. He could go when and where ever he wanted....no problem, and he had a key to where ever I lived. His biggest problem growing up was the people both his mom knew/knows and the people I knew/knows. He couldn't get away with a damned thing. Not to say he didn't try. I went to a friends wedding....a 4 day party....and he drove my truck out with some things that I couldn't take on the bike. I give him $100 and told him it was for emergencies and not to wreck the truck. What does he do.....drives to the Sunshine Coast with his girlfriend, just 'cause. He's 40 now, been working since he graduated, has a damned good paying job and is doing ok. 
Just wondering, "lesson to parents...your kids hanging around “the wrong people” needs to be taken SERIOUSLY." who are the 'wrong' people?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The wrong people are those that are a negative influence. Pretty simple really.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> When you're inside and on the street "Utes" are natives of any age. Mules are too but race doesn't matter. Disposables and Bics are young. Raincoats are one shots.


So now you know where I'm coming from and I know where you're coming from. My days on the inside are over, and so are my days on the street.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> So now you know where I'm coming from and I know where you're coming from. My days on the inside are over, and so are my days on the street.


Same here hopefully but I still know a lot of the same people, some going back almost 60 years. Still listen to the jungle drums too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> The wrong people are those that are a negative influence. Pretty simple really.


Ya, not sure what electraglide means...those were the words used in the article, by the victims father. He knew who they were. Although at this point, I would say that his own kid had become one of the wrong people.

might be like that saying (paraphrased) from that judge years ago...”I may not be able to define it, but I know it when I see it”.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounded to me like he was goading someone into saying bikers, or this race, or that group of people are bad influences so that he could then argue that they weren’t.

The simple fact is, there are shitty people in ALL walks of life that will lead a youth down the wrong path. They can’t always be spotted easily but a present, involved parent usually can’t be fooled for long.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex said:


> I'm going to guess that you have pre-adolescent children. I have three children and all of them adults now....one of them is a "teacher's pet", A student, finishing a 2nd university degree, works part time taking care of adults with Down syndrome, great kid and model citizen imo.
> 
> My youngest took a different road.....It was a battle and involved a lot of work and finally, drastic measures which involved me putting him "away" for a year. Unfortunately, not everyone can do that. I could go on for a good hour on this topic and there are many things I have learned including how teachers are essentially handcuffed in their authority. If you think you have your kids "under control" and this will never happen to you, you are unfortunately going to be in for a surprise.


You are correct, I havent crossed that bridge yet.
but I remember how my dad handled it with me, and that’s my plan anyway....essier said than done, I’m sure but essentially nipping it in the bud before attachments to negative influences form and a battle of wills begins.
i will see what happens in a few years, my kid is the anti-rebel...she’s almost too focussed on following rules, I worry more that her being so strict and judgemental will make it harder for her to let others into her world.
parenting is complex. but when I read stories like this one, there seems to be a theme of parents regretting allowing their kids to run with a bad crowd, we all have to figure out what works in our own home to put it into practice. I’m a strict parent by nature (my father was a hardass military guy) , and we only have 1 kid, so lots of resources to stay involved in her life and I think fewer kids makes for a simpler home dynamic . So my situation may be different from yours.

My point is, and I’m not backpedaling on it, don’t underestimate the outcome of being passive on guiding your kids choices in who they hang out with. It could be the difference in them ending up in jail or dead.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> The wrong people are those that are a negative influence. Pretty simple really.


It is simple to identify but correcting or re-arranging a teenager's circle of influences is harder than one might think. Keep in mind that in terms of influence, Peers outweigh Parents (like it or not). A simple change of schools can help but in my case it took a more drastic approach. It's easy to point a finger or play armchair parent until you've actually "managed" teenagers.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Bordering on being racist there.


Sounds like facts to me!

Where I live there is Indian Posse ( that's the name they called themselves) as well as other First Nation groups.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I know that each one of my kids were so different from each other and fuck it they don't come with manuals to help you with the differences. And of course we made some mistakes along the way with each one of them.
It was a lot easier with our last one, we got her involved with Karate at an early enough age and attended so many martial art classes and tournaments that she really didn't have time to get into trouble until she was mid to late teens and I did step in when an old kid ( we found out how much older 25 ) and promptly put a end to that when I told him if I caught him around that someone was going to seriously get hurt and it wasn't me. Never saw or heard from him again.
Its to bad kids don't come with hand books it would have made all of this so much easier and its hard to convince kids that others out there are going to use them for whatever they can get.
As for the law well lets just say for whatever reason it sucks, when I was a kid you screw up and you were sent off to Brennan Lake on the Island and you could spend upwards of a couple of years for common assault. Today you might get a slap on the wrist. Or at the very worst you might be coddled.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

So Ship, what are you getting at in the thread title “...how can WE allow this to happen”?

what is it that “we” can/should do?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Ya, not sure what electraglide means...those were the words used in the article, by the victims father. He knew who they were. Although at this point, I would say that his own kid had become one of the wrong people.
> 
> might be like that saying (paraphrased) from that judge years ago...”I may not be able to define it, but I know it when I see it”.


I guess your definition of the wrong people and mine are two different things.


JBFairthorne said:


> The wrong people are those that are a negative influence. Pretty simple really.


So cops who beat there wives and drs. and layers who are addicted to crack and other fine drugs. There's a lot of people out there who could be classified as the "wrong" people.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I guess your definition of the wrong people and mine are two different things.
> 
> So cops who beat there wives and drs. and layers who are addicted to crack and other fine drugs. There's a lot of people out there who could be classified as the "wrong" people.


You havent told us what your definition even is.
sounds like when you or your kid has drug issues, it’s an illness, or the usual kid stuff, but it’s bad when it’s a lawyer? Bad acts are bad acts, regardless of the persons occupation, or your own inferiority complex.

but ya, a kid whos been placed in 50 different schools unsuccessfully, who is “known to police”, who the law had to impose a curfew on, and who’s parents ignorantly go along with some bullshit story of how he, an obvious troubled 14yr old “child” with previous issues with the law, has to take cabs alone at night “to deliver keys” is the wrong kind of people and ain’t going near my kid for a second.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

This, is a good read. As a father of 2 “tweens” and a little knowledge of the streets during a few rough patches in my youth.
All of you have good references, and because of your beliefs and moral compasses, will argue.


JBFairthorne said:


> The simple fact is, there are shitty people in ALL walks of life that will lead a youth down the wrong path.


I agree whole heartedly. And only with your own personal experiences and that of trusted, true relations, can you decide what is right for your kids and family.
Me? Keep the Scout Masters, clergy, politicians and Dub-steppers at a good “restraining orders” distance away.

Even when trusted, people can shock you with wrong doings and stupidity.
Both can be said for the other, that “questionable” people can surprise you with niceties and good when none was asked or thought of.

The fact that I have to question whether or not I should post, is argument enough IMO.

Peace.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

We must know also that the dad had no authority in the kid ( lived with the mother ) so it really sounds as if he tried to get the kid some help. I think ( not known as a fact ) but sounds as if the mother had no control over what he did or where he went or even what he did or hung with. When I saw her on TV news it sounded as if she was oblivious to his bad conduct and was far to forgiving in his bad acts.
As for bad actors well I never judge a person till I get to know them and had some action with them. I've known a few Hells Angels that were actually pretty nice folks and some that I would have my shot gun out if they came around my kids or home.
And then there is the other spec in life who I will never trust due to some personal experiences such as priests and social workers and big brothers. Thee are the folks who were suppose to be there to help but were nothing more then pigs taking advantage of children. So who do you trust out there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> You havent told us what your definition even is.
> sounds like when you or your kid has drug issues, it’s an illness, or the usual kid stuff, but it’s bad when it’s a lawyer? Bad acts are bad acts, regardless of the persons occupation, or your own inferiority complex.
> 
> but ya, a kid whos been placed in 50 different schools unsuccessfully, who is “known to police”, who the law had to impose a curfew on, and who’s parents ignorantly go along with some bullshit story of how he, an obvious troubled 14yr old “child” with previous issues with the law, has to take cabs alone at night “to deliver keys” is the wrong kind of people and ain’t going near my kid for a second.


Let's start small. When did 7 pm become the deepest darkest night? Go to any mall or fast food place around that time and you'll see kids....same with librarys and sports fields and other places like that. Walking, riding bikes, driving, taking public transit....all sorts of ways. Even ones with various problems like this kid had. He did have problems, no "bullshit story" there. Anyway, hopefully when your kids get to be this age you don't have any problems with them.


----------

